# 2022 Extended Shadowline Grille



## Mike02z (Aug 29, 2021)

My 2022 M40i has the shadow line trim but not the extended shadow line. I've been looking everywhere for that grille. I detest chrome and am considering taking my grille to a local painter if I can't get the OEM black grille with no chrome. Any ideas?


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

It’s not available to order from the dealership parts department?


----------



## Mike02z (Aug 29, 2021)

Nope. Called multiple dealers and one told me its globally unavailable. One site in Latvia lists they have it. I was able to get the part number. It might come in handy for those wanting the blacked out grille...51135A36BD0


----------



## cwrichard (Jul 13, 2011)

Mike02z said:


> Nope. Called multiple dealers and one told me its globally unavailable. One site in Latvia lists they have it. I was able to get the part number. It might come in handy for those wanting the blacked out grille...51135A36BD0


did you take care of this? I have the same issue


----------



## Mike02z (Aug 29, 2021)

cwrichard said:


> did you take care of this? I have the same issue


Temporarily. Plastidip. Came out OK. I will get the OEM when available. I just had to get rid of the chrome.


----------



## drmich (Nov 16, 2021)

Mike02z said:


> Temporarily. Plastidip. Came out OK. I will get the OEM when available. I just had to get rid of the chrome.
> View attachment 1043064


I am ordering my 2022 build this week. Do you mind sharing how you did the process with the Plastidip? I have a 2020 and watched how to do that one but, selling it before I attempt the mod.


----------



## mdino768 (Dec 12, 2016)

Mike02z said:


> Temporarily. Plastidip. Came out OK. I will get the OEM when available. I just had to get rid of the chrome.
> View attachment 1043064


HI i have a 2022 M40i on order about to be shipped but I don't have full shadow line and don't want a chrome grill - how did you get the plastidip- did yourself or had a place do it?


----------



## Mike02z (Aug 29, 2021)

mdino768 said:


> HI i have a 2022 M40i on order about to be shipped but I don't have full shadow line and don't want a chrome grill - how did you get the plastidip- did yourself or had a place do it?


I’ve used plastidip many times previously. I got mine at Amazon. I removed the grille and masked off all the areas I did not want painted. I put about 10 light coats on. Unfortunately I just sold my M40i.


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

I temporarily Plastidipped my grills… 8 years ago. $5 can at FLAPS, and the coating has held up for over 100k miles of NE winter driving. I couldn’t see purchasing new ones when the same look can be had for under $10. 


Via the interwebs


----------



## Ncast (Nov 22, 2021)

Mike02z said:


> My 2022 M40i has the shadow line trim but not the extended shadow line. I've been looking everywhere for that grille. I detest chrome and am considering taking my grille to a local painter if I can't get the OEM black grille with no chrome. Any ideas?


Was able to find mine at bmwpartspros.com


----------



## Mike02z (Aug 29, 2021)

Ncast said:


> Was able to find mine at bmwpartspros.com
> View attachment 1049052


Nice! I just traded my M40i so figures now it’s available. No, I did not trade it because it will missing the extended shadow line😁

You just need to make sure order the right one. There is a difference if you have Park Assist vs not.


----------



## Ncast (Nov 22, 2021)

.


Mike02z said:


> Nice! I just traded my M40i so figures now it’s available. No, I did not trade it because it will missing the extended shadow line😁
> 
> You just need to make sure order the right one. There is a difference if you have Park Assist vs not.


For sure! I honestly had to Google what the parking assist was before ordering the grille.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ncast said:


> Was able to find mine at bmwpartspros.com
> View attachment 1049052


could you share the part number? When searching in their website they are not listet only for X3 and they have sverals as well. 
Thank you


----------



## Ncast (Nov 22, 2021)

cuorealfa1 said:


> could you share the part number? When searching in their website they are not listet only for X3 and they have sverals as well.
> Thank you



Yup, here it is.
51-13-5-A1A-C55
This is the one without badging and without parking assistant.


----------



## Gregcb (11 mo ago)

Here is one in carbon if anyone is looking for it.https://www.rwcarbon.com/266/12/0/0/grilles.html


----------

